# Replacing filter in Fisher Pump



## bsfan1877 (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm looking to replace the filter in my 2012 Fisher plow pump. Havent had any luck on you tube. Any advice? Ive always changed my fluid anually, just like the manual says. My old plow the pump crapped out because I never changed the filter in 10 years. Says nothing about that in the manuals. Any advice on what I need and what is inv olved?

Thanks


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You have 4 bolts and an oring holding the tank on. Drain fluid, remove the 4 5/16 bolts. Wiggle jiggle it'll come down. 
Fyi, manuals say the Ck the filter.


----------



## bsfan1877 (Nov 2, 2014)

dieselss;1858722 said:


> You have 4 bolts and an oring holding the tank on. Drain fluid, remove the 4 5/16 bolts. Wiggle jiggle it'll come down.
> Fyi, manuals say the Ck the filter.


. Thank you for the info. I'll give it a go.


----------

